# Solitice Party



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Thinking of having a gathering on Dec.17th for the Winter Solitice/Yule.
This is the longest night of the year and is the beginning of the return of the sun in the northern Hemisphere.
The moon is full on the 15th but should still be large enough two days later.
I am thinking Bon fire and Hot tub until the sun rises.....
Any other ideas?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Sounds like a great idea! The hot tub alone would be enough for me 

If you are going to do a bonfire, think of the yule log traditions. Make sure it burns all night and make sure its not bought.

The solstice is also a turning point and the battle between the dark and the light. You could start some new traditions around these themes. Like creating your own turning point in your life or how you'll bring light into the world. I read that in Spain they have a tradition called the urn of fate. Names are drawn out 2 at a time and these two people are fated to be devoted friends to each other for the year. This tradition still exists in Italy but now gifts come out of the urn instead of names.

I'd also say that you'd need some merry making...such as singing, dancing or mumming.

Be sure to let us know what you end up doing.

MsM


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

There is a group out here that Drums up the Sun at Red Rocks Amplitheatre on the Solitice itself.....but druming at 6:00am may draw fire from some neighbors!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Jack Reaper said:


> There is a group out here that Drums up the Sun at Red Rocks Amplitheatre on the Solitice itself.....but druming at 6:00am may draw fire from some neighbors!


That's why you need to be sure to INVITE the neighbors lol


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Now that turkey day is over, I need to see about getting this off the ground.
Anyone know how to get a full Boar to roast?
Am I getting too old to party til Dawn?
Who besides me is willing to run naked through the snow?
At midnight?


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

I know people who will do a pig roast. I 've no idea where you'd get a boar.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Dude, you want to roast a pig? Look up somebody from the local Samoan community in Denver. There are a surpising many Samoans living in Colorado. Trust me, you will be covered. As far as seasonal beverages, how about spiced hot apple cider? My hunting buddies and I embraced that as our drink in camp many years ago.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

You want a suckling pig...or at least a pig... but not a boar... 

Look in the phone book for a butcher...they'll hook you up with someone with a pig for sale and will gut it for you...


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

*JACK*--no suggestions but I am SURE anything you put togather will be spectacular!!!!!!!!!!!
not the first time I WISHED I lived in Colorado


----------



## graveyardsam (Nov 26, 2005)

Well it`s way after the 17th . How did things go ? Just wondering seing that i just ran across this post


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

You guy's are missing out on a huge part of the party. The Bonfire and the Hot tub are great!! But there is no point in spending 6000 bucks on a hot tub and Bonfire,, if there isn't a stripper there.  I hope you all realise that I'm just joking


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Spooky Chuck said:


> You guy's are missing out on a huge part of the party. The Bonfire and the Hot tub are great!! But there is no point in spending 6000 bucks on a hot tub and Bonfire,, if there isn't a stripper there.  I hope you all realise that I'm just joking


Joking heck! Why do you need a stripper when we have hedonists and exhibitionist abound!

I do not believe that if there is anything that I can do LEGALLY at a solistice party....it hasn't been done!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Jack Reaper said:


> I do not believe that if there is anything that I can do LEGALLY at a solistice party....it hasn't been done!


Not if the party is thrown by you Jack!


----------



## granamyr (Oct 3, 2005)

I just saw this too...We had our solstice party on the 21....which is actually the corrct date(and when 10,000 people gathered at Stonehenge)
It was colder this year than last, but I had a fire in a firepit outside with a brief yule log lighting ceremony. I read one poem about the sun kings return, put the log in...we then had everyone write on a slip of paper what they hoped to accomplish in the coming year, then put them in the fire. 
After that we went inside and had roast venison and got drunk. I made a big pot of hot buttered rum. 
We then played barbarian gift giving...its like dirty santa if you are familier with it.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

granamyr- Sounds like alot of fun!


----------



## Voodoo (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey if you are still looking for a bore there is this woman that I work with and every meeting she goes on and on and on. Talk about a bore. You can have her if you want.

Oh you said BOAR. Sorry, can't help ya.

Did anyone see that show "Trading Spouses"? They had an episode where this woman got all freaked out over a solstice party. One of the things they did was throw a stick of incense into the fire and think a happy thought. I thought that was cool.

Here is a link to the solstice show. Read the episodes. They are so funny. It was the only time I ever watched the show. It was worth it. My favorite part was when the Fundamentalist woman said, "In the name of the lord get the Hell out of my house"!


----------

